# Fishman rechargeable battery packs for active pickups!!!



## lewis (Nov 22, 2016)

ok so i dont know how new this is and how late to the party I am....BUT Ive never tried out Actives because Im put off by going through 9 volt batteries.

I have just stumbled upon this amazing product from Fishman. A tremolo backplate Lithium rechargeable battery pack that works with their own pickups and according to the write up, ANY 9 volt pickups.

Im thinking now of seriously building a master shredder guitar and getting an EMG put in and this awesome back plate - 







link to product page - 

http://www.fishman.com/products/series/fluence/rechargeable-battery-pack-strat/

youtube vid showing installation!!!!.. - 



Im so pumped for a company finally making something like this!!!


----------



## You (Nov 22, 2016)

Damn right.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 22, 2016)

That's neat I guess, but they make 9v batteries that are rechargeable, last a long time, and are quick to change. Plus I'll bet much cheaper and you can fit a bunch in your gig bag or case.


----------



## vick1000 (Nov 22, 2016)

You get like 1000 hours out a 9v w/EMGs (pick ups only).


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Nov 22, 2016)

^ this! Besides, the Fishman battery pack sells for $100, unless charging your guitar like a phone is essential, I think I have other uses for a $100.


----------



## lewis (Nov 23, 2016)

One of the other problem solvers of this though guys is not everyone has room in their guitars, to house 9 volt batteries. Whereas everyone has cavity covers or these bridge covers etc.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 23, 2016)

^ that may be true, but it seems like most of the guitars with tiny cavities are hardtail or fixed bridge. If you have a tremolo route, you often can even just run two springs to the outside of the claw and put the battery in the middle.


----------



## Syphon (Nov 24, 2016)

I've always used hobby RC batteries.


----------



## lewis (Nov 24, 2016)

yes its pricey but I love the new age feel of it. Having and using/gigging/promoting the use of a guitar that has these new features, will likely go down really well where Im from.

people are abit behind with the times here and things like this normally have musicians in awe.

I like the idea of designing, building and using a guitar that features these sort of features so that others can find out about them and they can then also use them


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 24, 2016)

I use those in a bunch of guitars (unsurprisingly perhaps, fitted with the Fishman Fluence sets). Personally, I find them very convenient and they do last for ages before needing to be recharged, which is a fast process anyway.

The main advantage to me is really the convenience, and the fact of should .... really hit the fan for whatever reason (ignoring low charge warning for over 2 hours and generally being a slacker springs to mind as the primary "whatever reason" for one to need this) you can actually keep things going with the cable plugged in. On guitars that don't have a quick swap battery compartment, it does eliminate a bit of hassle, and the last thing I need on the road is more hassle.

Is it crucial for active applications? Nope. Is it damn convenient? Yup!


----------



## dr_game0ver (Nov 24, 2016)

I cannot wait, before a live, a guitarist asking the audience for a laptop to recharge his battery... And the audience responding: "well no we're all using tablets now..."


----------



## lewis (Nov 24, 2016)

Fred the Shred said:


> I use those in a bunch of guitars (unsurprisingly perhaps, fitted with the Fishman Fluence sets). Personally, I find them very convenient and they do last for ages before needing to be recharged, which is a fast process anyway.
> 
> The main advantage to me is really the convenience, and the fact of should .... really hit the fan for whatever reason (ignoring low charge warning for over 2 hours and generally being a slacker springs to mind as the primary "whatever reason" for one to need this) you can actually keep things going with the cable plugged in. On guitars that don't have a quick swap battery compartment, it does eliminate a bit of hassle, and the last thing I need on the road is more hassle.
> 
> Is it crucial for active applications? Nope. Is it damn convenient? Yup!


this is precisely my thinking too!! great to hear from people with 1st hand experience of these


----------



## lewis (Nov 24, 2016)

dr_game0ver said:


> I cannot wait, before a live, a guitarist asking the audience for a laptop to recharge his battery... And the audience responding: "well no we're all using tablets now..."



rather than a guitarist going around asking anyone including Audience members, if anyone has a spare 9 volt battery?

you're being a tad silly


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 24, 2016)

Honestly, the cable thing flies simply because you can use whatever powerbank, shove it in your pocket and keep going as you were before. I have to admit having to use a laptop or the actual charger outside the studio would be rather impractical.


----------



## lewis (Nov 24, 2016)

Fred the Shred said:


> Honestly, the cable thing flies simply because you can use whatever powerbank, shove it in your pocket and keep going as you were before. I have to admit having to use a laptop or the actual charger outside the studio would be rather impractical.



its any phone charger though really. Something every person has. Not tough to pack either the charger that ships with it or any phone, micro usb, charger.

I dont see the issues. And it isnt impractical for studio use. Run out of juice?. Fine put it on charge and let the Bassist record his parts whilst it charges? Or have 2 guitars with these and just swap to the other guitar whilst the other is on charge and vice versa


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 24, 2016)

I mean live. In the studio you just plug it into whatever USB plug is closest to you, really.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 25, 2016)

this is great merely for the fact now i could have room in the cavity for MORE lol this would be great for my future FR build, im going to have a sustainer and just having the 2 switches on the board takes up alot of room so this would make it possible to not have a battery and free up some space.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Apr 10, 2019)

So when I need to set up the guitar.... And the back plate needs to come off....

Oops....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 10, 2019)

XMetalcheFX said:


> So when I need to set up the guitar.... And the back plate needs to come off....
> 
> Oops....


I would guess the electrical connection doesn't die the moment you loosen the screws, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 10, 2019)

XMetalcheFX said:


> So when I need to set up the guitar.... And the back plate needs to come off....
> 
> Oops....



Well for one, the battery pack has a quick connect.

Two, look at the date.

Also, this system is kinda overkill for older-style actives like EMGs or Blackouts. But TBH it's pretty much a necessity for the Fluence system. EMGs last ~3000 hours on a battery. Blackouts ~1500. Fluences last between 150 - 300 hours.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 11, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well for one, the battery pack has a quick connect.
> 
> Two, look at the date.
> 
> Also, this system is kinda overkill for older-style actives like EMGs or Blackouts. But TBH it's pretty much a necessity for the Fluence system. EMGs last ~3000 hours on a battery. Blackouts ~1500. Fluences last between 150 - 300 hours.


He brings up a great point though. What would a guitar sound like if the pickups were powered wirelessly?


----------

